
Google's CDN hosted jQuery 1.5 is down (Fixed after 40 min) - akamaka
http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5/jquery.min.js
======
dewitt
Hi,

Yes, it's being fixed and the update is being pushed out as we speak. (It
should already be back up for some.)

Basically, we broke the alias from 1.5 to the latest version when pushing out
1.5.2. We caught it quickly, but not fast enough.

These URLs should all work now:

[http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5/jquery.min.j...](http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5/jquery.min.js)

[http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.0/jquery.min...](http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.0/jquery.min.js)

[http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.1/jquery.min...](http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.1/jquery.min.js)

And now:

[http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.2/jquery.min...](http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.2/jquery.min.js)

Very sorry about the downtime.

-DeWitt

~~~
yesimahuman
It's nice to know that you guys make mistakes too. Thanks.

------
nbpoole
For reference, these exist:

[http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.0/jquery.min...](http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.0/jquery.min.js)

[http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.1/jquery.min...](http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.1/jquery.min.js)

[http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4/jquery.min.j...](http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4/jquery.min.js)
(loads 1.4.4)

<http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5/jquery.js> (the non-minified
version of the link that's down. version is 1.5.2)

My guess would be something went wrong in rolling out v1.5.2 (since the
minified version is 404ing but the regular version isn't). Of course,
shouldn't your application be specifying a specific version of jQuery anyway,
so that you control when the version changes?

Edit: Apparently 1.5.1 is still the latest release, according to the docs
(<http://code.google.com/apis/libraries/devguide.html#jquery>)

Edit 2: The non-minified version still works, and it's returning 1.5.2.

~~~
akamaka
Ah, so perhaps nobody should have been pointing to 1.5 (vs. 1.5.0) to begin
with?

Edit: The docs mention only these specific version numbers: 1.2.3, 1.2.6,
1.3.0, 1.3.1, 1.3.2, 1.4.0, 1.4.1, 1.4.2, 1.4.3, 1.4.4, 1.5.0, 1.5.1

~~~
nbpoole
Well, yes and no. Google does specifically allow that behavior as part of
their versioning policy
([http://code.google.com/apis/libraries/devguide.html#versioni...](http://code.google.com/apis/libraries/devguide.html#versioning)).
However, in a production environment, you really shouldn't be automatically
loading the latest release of jQuery; what happens if there's a regression
that affects your application's performance?

Regardless, I don't think that URL should be down.

~~~
akamaka
That's very good to know. I had wrongly assumed 1.5 was and always would be
1.5.0.

------
rhizome
This is why I host my own. Cost of doing business.

~~~
notahacker
Isn't using Google CDN (quite possibly cached by user) with a fallback to a
local copy the best of both worlds?

------
adamdecaf
It would be really cool to see how many websites failed because of this.
Mashing up the amount of caching that actually goes on would be a cool metric
to further improve CDN's with, anyone agree?

------
blhack
How does it make sense for google to pay for the hosting for this stuff?

Or google charts...I'm building a product that uses this pretty heavily right
now, but it seems too good to be true. Generating those graphs for me is
really nice, but the bandwidth and CPU cycles that I'm using aren't free (for
google), what's their upside?

Cool, google, and thanks, but how does this make financial sense for you?

~~~
petervandijck
Not everything a company does has to bring in revenue (make financial sense).

~~~
blhack
But how do they justify this to their shareholders?

This is literally the type of stuff I daydream about... "Here, I've got all
this computing infrastructure, isn't it cool? Tell you what, use it for free!"

That's _awesome_. I guess I was kindof asking if I was missing the point or
something. Are there really people at google who are saying "Listen, boss, I'm
going to need $money to build google font library. I'm going to need $foo
engineers, and $bar resources, but we should do this because it would be fun!"

And their boss goes "huh, cool! Yeah, here is some money!"

?

~~~
personalcompute
Note that Microsoft also considers it worthwhile:
<http://ajax.microsoft.com/ajax/jQuery/jquery-1.5.2.js>

------
rwolf
It works now.

~~~
nbpoole
Hurray!

